# Le replay Sur Apple TV...?



## Eldoctor62 (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a  tous,

Je souhaiterais savoir comment regarder les chaines replay grace à mon apple TV...?

Elle est JB...

De mon ipad impossible les chaines replay bloque avec airplay...

J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un moyen... 

Peut etre avec Plex ou XBMC?


----------

